# What is your opinion?



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The fish in our public waters are the property of all of our citizens. Our taxes provide the funds to maintain clean water, easy access and a healthy population of fish.
That being said what is you opinion about sharing of "secrete hole" or the use of special techniques or baits.
This site is a gold mine of information. More help than most of us can digest or ever use. 
But where should one draw the line on free info? I can tell you how to catch crappie but what about showing you exactly where I catch them? 
And if I do show you, what is the proper etiquette for you in keeping the location secrete?
The fish don't belong to me but I have put out all the effort to find them and do not want some one else to come in and clean them out. 
Is it OK for you to tell all of you friends exactly where and how?
This is just a hypocritical question. Not aimed at any one. I just would like to have others opinion.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Confessions are for priest only.....:dance:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, sharing techniques, baits and even water depth is above and beyond the old school don't tell em nuttin but is greatly appreciated by those of us that don't get on the water much. But as far as taking someone to your honey hole and putting a pole in their hand that is more than could be expected unless between good friends who will keep the secret. Even paid guides don't often take clients to their special honey hole unless they are TOP tippers. All that being said, we all know that weather, wind and the bite can change on a daily basis, so a honey hole today can be a blank tomorrow. As an example, Pre Ike, there was a spot in E. Galv bay that when the conditions were right you could limit on trout and reds in a matter of an hour, truly amazing, BUT the conditions had to be right and it took a seasoned fisherman to know when they were. Dang that Ike.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I have a lot of different views . I have several really good fishing friends and we pretty much share everything except maybe like specific spots or gps coordinates . Sometimes, I share a few but they are ones that I found on my own and not places where someone took me and told me it was their secret spot . 

Somethings I may tell others but I might not post on a board for every person to read . Many people have help me so I try to help others too. 

As far as guides go , I think that we should have some respect for them . Especially the ones that participate on the boards posting pics , reports, information and tips. I personally don't feel that a person should post every detail that they taught us on a public board . I don't think that is cool because they are trying to earn a living.

Some guides get their customers from these public boards. If you go posting where you fished with them , how you did it, and posting detailed pics of their rigs and even videos of them showing you how to it then I don't see how they are going to get much more business from people from the forum if you did that . 

I have many detailed videos of several of my trips with SS showing us how to catch whites and stripers using a couple of different methods and some great videos of Jackie Kennedy showing us how to set up for a drift , catching bait , locating bait, rigging , and alot of everything that he does when a client pays to go. If I was to post the info that they taught me for Free , I don't see how others are really going to want to book a trip with them unless they don't have a boat . 

I think that it is wise for a person to use some descression on posting details on a small body of water if they plan on it not getting over crowded or fished out . I have seen this happen before on small ponds and creeks.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not to worry JeffG, I made sure not to take you to "Secret holes". 
As soon as you brought out your GPS and writing down #s from mine, plus busting the video camera out, the number and quality of holes we would visit changed abruptly, lol!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have learned more about Lake Livingston since I have been on this board than I learned growing up on this lake as a kid and teenager. That said, I will give anyone tips such as bait, technique, times, etc... I agree that guides should reserve their secrets for paying customers and limit what they make public. It is due to the guides on the board that I have learned many techniques and some general locations that I did not know were good spots. I do not ask them specifics about locations out of respect, I figure that when I am a paying customer I will learn the locations. I think it is honorable to take someone into an area and show them the lay of the lake or creek as Duke has done (Thank you Duke). He helped me understand the creek better and showed me what to look for when trying to find crappie. That is something I will do for someone because, to me, that is good sportsmanship. 
We do not have to give away our hot spots in order to be neighborly or show good sportsmanship, just be helpful. That is how I was raised and how I have raised my children. We are all out for the common goal of catching fish, being friendly and respectful of others is very important. We all know there are rude and disrespectful people on the lake, we just need to watch out for them and not let them make us jaded. 
Ok, I am done with my opinion and rant.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I fell that all off us learned the techniques of what ever type off fishing we enjoy from someone else weather from reading on boards like this or from talking to someone, I don't see anything wrong with giving out your techniques (type of bait, lure, lure colors, water depth, current flow, tide, water temp, depth, water clarity ect.) the way I see it is we will never now it all & once you think you now it all that favorite saying that a lot of people use "he's forgotten more than a lot of people know" will apply. I usually always share what I've mentioned with others & I pay attention to the replies I get to see if theres other techniques that will be posted that I can use. that old saying give a man a fish he'll eat that day teach a man how to fish he'll eat the rest of his life, I just read that on a good fishing board. There's a lot of people that will go out & catch limits day in & day out, read these boards ever day but will not give out any info on what worked for them. I would never expect for someone to give there gps cords or specific location but I don't see anything wrong with giving out what worked for you & the conditions. It really makes for good conversation & make reading your report interesting. There are a lot of selfish people that would rather they be the only one to know how or what technique worked to catch, but theres one thing that they are forgetting someone taught them. Hopefully this will make sense to some of those selfish people so they will enjoy helping others as the ones who taught them did. This is not directed to anyone in particular!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I always share techniques and patterns with others, sometimes total strangers. But when it comes to specific locations (ie. that log or this brush pile), that is best reserved for close friends or family. I think that's just a code that's understood on the water. Even when I hire a guide, I don't expect them to take me to their primo spot. If they did that every time, that spot would go from primo to zero in short order. But if I go away from a guided trip armed with new techniques and patterns that I just learned, I can apply that to my fishing situations that I can benefit from for years to come. But to all the guides that do post on here, we are all very appreciative of the knowleadge that you guys share with us, and I for one, don't expect anything in terms of specific location, etc. I just enjoy reading your posts...So Thanks!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

When you build a brushpile in public water, it's part of the public domain. So, if you want it to yourself, then put it in a place where nobody looks and keep your yammer closed about where you put it. 

If you do tell one person, then you might as well tell everyone. Sooner or later it'll get out. I find 5 piles to every one I put out at least on average. It's all part of crappie fishing; the more piles you know of, the more piles you have opportunity at. 

If you aren't a good enough fisherman to have more than a couple of productive spots then you need to keep quiet about where those are because you limit yourself to where you can fish. However, most folks that share spots are experienced enough to have a whole multitude of places to fish and if somebody is camping on a spot they were going to fish, they should have a half dozen more that could be effective at any given time.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I knew you weren't going to take me to your sweet spots because I had read that you usually don't but I felt that we went to very many good areas , most of the key popular spots and humps that I have read about in your posts . We didn't go to any far south but the info that you taught me on reading the graph , the birds , and the vertical technics was very helpful for knowing what to look for on my later trips . I think what I learned in 3 trips saved me hundreds of hours on the water trying to figure it out on my own . 

The value of my trips with you far exceeded my expectations and what I paid for . Buddys that I have invited to go with you and lee all had a blast and I appreciate it . The first trip with you was with my father , Raysor and his son . I videod my dad catching whites like we use to do 30 years ago . That video of us having a awesome time will be something that i will always enjoy watching and remembering when he is gone . I appreciate you letting me take the photos and video . 

Some of the spots we went to were not productive this year but it was great to have the tools and knowledge to know what to be looking for to find them . 

I think learning what to look for and someone showing you an effective technic is way more of value than some " secret spot" because it seems that those whites and stripers like to roam around alot .


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I think that the posters on this board share tons of great general info and are always more than willing to help "teach", which at that point it should stop. Many "casual" fishermen, that are very nice people, do not understand the unwritten courtsey rules of fishing, and would never even begin to beleive it is an issue to return to or share a special spot that somebody has shown them, even if it was mentioned that the spot wasn't known by many. Since I am friends with and take a few of these people fishing, I am careful about where I might take them, especially if they have access to a boat.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Having had the opportunity to fish in many different locations in this country as well as quite a few in other countries I have learned that most people will not show you very much abouit their holes or techinics. This lake in particular was probably one of the toughest ones I have had to learn. Please believe me when I say that in 1986 when I started commercial fishing and then in 1988 when I started guiding; I was told first by the other commercial fishermen and then by the other fishing guides that they were going to "Run me off this lake". They were very rude to me and would not tell me anything. I first fished this lake while visiting my Father in 1978. I am the only one of those that guided back then that is still guiding here. This said, I will now reply to the questions.

1. I will tell you how to catch the fish I know how to fish for.
2. I'll give you general locations of where I catch most of the fish. But because of the way quite a few peoiple treated me last season after showing and telling them things, my whole perspective has changed. Telling you exactly where I catch them, the exact depths and technics are something you will have to learn like I do....the hard way.....:smile:
3.If you are a paying customer, this guide will do everything he knows how to do to ensure you catch fish. I take pride in my abilities to teach people how and where to catch fish. 
4. The fish are for everyone to enjoy....both in the sport of catching as well as in the table fare they provide. They are not mine and I like to see all of you catch them.
4. As far as ettiquette is concerned; if you pay my guide fees and want to come back another day on your own...Great!!! Please feel free to do this. Please give me the courtesy NOT to interfere with me if I am on that hole when you get there. As four of the people that visit this site know, I will let you know in No Uncertain Terms that I am very upset with you for trying to horn in on me while I am working. 
5. I will give fishing reports to any of you that contact me and if you have booked me in the past, I'll give you a little more information than someone that has not. I keep records of those that book me.

***Guiding is Not my livelyhood. I am retired and fish because I love it; guide because I love guiding and teaching others how to catch fish if they do not already know how. It is my chosen profession and I take it seriously.


Y'all enjoy this great sport of fishing as much as I have over my lifetime and I look forward to seeing you on the water.

Last note: On a guided trip last summer, one of my clients made this statement. "Roger, you have showed them a good hole. You have told them how to catch fish. I think he wants you to catch them for him".


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Being young and still relatively new on here my opinion isnt much. I appreciate everyone's help and guidance through every single question I have asked. However I do not and would not expect for someone to straight up tell me what they do how they do it when they do it and where. I feel as though it is 2cool's job to guide one another on the quest of fishing. Giving tips and advice and things of that nature isnt really sharing secrets. I imagine most of you treat fishing like a second wife. You have taken the time to care for it and research every aspect of it so when its time to fish your nothing but ready. As a young person I can take in all the knowledge I want and do what everyone else has done: get out there and fish. Its my responsibility to find my way, you guys just provide a little road map, with lots of forks. It is my fishing duty to get out there and try all sorts of ideas and techniques to see what works and what doesnt. I need to try different lakes and rivers and ponds during different weather and different seasons to see how the fish breed and migrate. Like I said you guys provide guidance, but its the individual fishermans job to write the book of their own fishing life.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

What baits, depths, and techniques is plenty to offer IMO. Put in the time and effort to build your own brushpiles and locate fish yourself. I feel much better at the end of the day knowing I put in the te and effort to catch my limit rather than having it handed to me. I have put in too many hours trying to figure out crappie just to give it all away. Nothing ***** me off more than someone asking for every detail in a pm and sending you a sarcastic comment when you will not give it up. Just my 2 cents. Good luck slab nabbers!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't have any honey holes. As far as techniques/baits, I'll keep it confidential if I get specific information from a guide (or from a person who I think wants it kept confidential). There are about 30-40 regular posters on here, but keep in mind there are thousands of lurkers. Every picture is under a microscope for baits, locations, etc. Generally, I'm more open to sharing with the 30-40 regulars via Private Messaging. 

Remember this pic?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All of this is good stuff from everyone, and some very different opinions, everyone seems to share the common fact that there are limits to what should be shared, and to what others can share with you.

I am constantly fishing places I have not fished before, and when I fish new waters and I do catch some fish, that is great, I really went there for information. 
Sometimes I notice something about the spot that should make it be good fishing under different conditions, or for a different species than I am after that day. And I pass that information on to someone who will follow up and check the bite there. Often some good spots get discovered that way.

We keep it safe for a while, then wanting to show off we let a couple of people in on it. Then it's over, lol!

Most of the time I have several spots where I can catch a so and so fish. Sometimes I show friends a spot or two and how I catch them at those spots.
Then I check back from time to time and see how many people are fishing there as opposed to how many used to fish there, and stuff like that, to get a feel for how many people the person I showed the spot to has brought out to fish, or told others where it is.

Some people will be smart and never tell anyone, even if you tell them to bring a friend, they fish it themselves.

Some will just tell a couple of people, but in time they will tell a couple of people, and it goes crazy from there.

Especially if it posted on the internet!!!!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You have to keep in mind that many times people will try a spot they recognize the same boat going to more than a time or two. At least if you are paying attention and you are on the water and see a particular person/boat or group of boats continually going to certain areas you should investigate it yourself.

So, many times people tell about their spot without saying a word.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

My two cents family and close friends for sure as long as they keep it quiet the more boats start to show the closer the look I start taking at who I let in on it and the more people I start leaving in the dark If I am on the fish I will share with certain people, the people that I know will let me know when and where when they are on the fish. I live right on the lake and one thing that never fails to amaze me is all the new people that want to be my best buddy come feb,mar,apr. and then I wont hear from them for 9 months those people never get let in on the real deal.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I appreciate what I have learned from this forum. My fishing enjoyment has really been enhanced by what people have shared. I have also benefitted from trips with SS and LE. Info is relatively safe with me, I am an introvert by nature and have few friends that fish. I do most of my fishing alone or with the same fishing partner. Occasionally, I stumble onto a hole or technique on my own but I doubt if its anything the regulars don't already know. I think the guides are really forthcomming on paying trips and generous with info on the forums. I respect that they choose to keep some things to themselves. I have received info of a general nature by PM from both and it has always been helpful and appreciated even if not specific. I don't know that we should expect any more.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OM Goodness, Sunbeam! it is a choice we all make. How much to share is a personal choice. Some share more than others, but that's OK ...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

People take this stuff way to personal, except for the guides as it is easy to understand their position. I like to fish and I don't mind taking people to places I know should be productuctive. One thing about fishing is although the fish are there one day and actively biting they might not be the next. I have had people pm questions for areas on the local lake I fish and I am more than happy to help them out. I try and zone them in as best I can because this is supposed to be fun but some people really take the fun out of it. I don't want to be one of those people. 

Some people are not able to put in countless hours on a lake to learn every little detail. I know I don't get to travel to lakes 100 miles away enough to learn them so I don't feel bad about asking for some general areas to start in. I want to take my 4 year old and with children that age they have to be catching to keep fishing. I have pm'd SS, Matt, Duke, as well as a few others about livingston and they have been nice enough to point me in the right direction for the time of year I am able to make it. Thanks fellas.

I asked someone through pm's who fishes conroe just some general areas to start looking for crappie. Nothing at all specific, just a general area that I could start with since I have only been to the lake 2 times. They were not even courteous enough to give a response back and at least say they prefer to be too good to offer any help. Nothing ****** me off more than someone who thinks they are too good to respond or to help someone out. But you know what goes around come around.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> OM Goodness, Sunbeam! it is a choice we all make. How much to share is a personal choice. Some share more than others, but that's OK ...


Well said tbone but speaking about sharing I am still waiting to see Sunbeam's drifting for catfish report and pics from yesterday !! Lol


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Reel Time hit the nail one the head when she posted this in another thread...... "Yeah, as the crappie fishing warms up, the fishing reports get more vague as to the location." In my opinion there is nothing wrong with that statement. 

Sunbeam mentioned in another post, "Livingston alone has several hundred miles of navigable creeks." 

If crappie are "up the creek" they are probably up many different creeks and not just one creek in particular. Creek fishin is creek fishin, the same techniques will still work, but the pattern may vary somewhat.
I personally don't care for boat shows, meaning that if there is a boat tied or anchored at every piece of brush in a creek I'm probably going to find somewhere else to drop jigs in the water. This doesn't mean I'm an unsociable SOB, I just don't prefer to crappie fish that way because I like to move and try to find active fish instead of waiting for active fish to come to me.

Just my two cents worth....

-LP


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Secret spots*

I have learn one thing , is that if you dont have fishing in your heart, all the fancy boats and electronics are not going to help.
I remember one time i was fishing west bay in a winter pattern , when i was coming up to the launch ,there was a parker big bay setting on the trailer there at the ramp , the guy's all had fancy clothes, and one ask me if i had any luck, i said yes i got my limit of trout , they all started laughing and said you mean you caught them in that ( 1974 flatbottom that looked bad ) and i ask them if they had any luck they said no not a bite .
The moral of the story is that if fishing is in your heart you will find a way to put fish in the boat .

Give a man a fish feed him for a day , teach a man to fish and feed him for a lifetime:rybka:


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Even the Best BBQ pit dont know how to make the meat best! Anybody got the latest reports from Duct Tape lake! Just wondering? Good deer sausage got me to some good spots before but had to agree to be Hoodwinked!LOL! Merry Christmas and a Safe and Happy New Year to all the GREAT people on 2 COOL!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I dont know what your talking about.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

********** In summation, it's like you can give a man a fish, and he eat's for a day...... We all know how the old adage (I believe it was biblical), goes. It is truly better to learn techniques, baits, methods, general locations, structure, and all the other variables, as you can take those and use them anywhere or anytime. JMO


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> ********** In summation, it's like you can give a man a fish, and he eat's for a day...... We all know how the old adage (I believe it was biblical), goes. It is truly better to learn techniques, baits, methods, general locations, structure, and all the other variables, as you can take those and use them anywhere or anytime. JMO


You hit the nail square on the head tbone.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It goes, "Teach a man to fish and he will spend enough money to support a 3rd world country".


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> It goes, "Teach a man to fish and he will spend enough money to support a 3rd world country".


Amen! Brother.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks fellows and gals. I think we got a good cross section of opinions.
In summary it appears that most will share honey holes with close friends but certainly prefer that the locations not become public domain. 

Guides are nearly always required to disclose locations if there are local land marks. But that is their livelihood and can not be expected to share with the non paying public. Very fair I would say.

Sorry I did not post my Monday drift trip. 
First I did not nor did my partner have a functioning camera. Those little batteries don't do well in 20 degree weather.
Second the location was shown to me that morning so I did not feel that I should be too specific. In fact thinking about that is why I started this thread.
I can say that my pontoon makes a heck of a drift boat. It stays side into the wind and does not go like a racing yacht. 
We drifted on 30 ft of water with cut baits bigger that a Long John Silvers dinner fillet.
We landed 13 cats out of maybe 20 good hits. The fish were 5 to 16 pounds with 7 fish at 9.5 each. All out of the same mold.
As for the location I have no problem giving the co-ords to some one via PM. But bear in mind the only way point I have is in one quadrant of a 2000 acre area that holds some big fish.
This is not bang bang fishing. Like most trophy hunts there is a lot of hours spent waiting punctuated by a few minutes of shear panic. I suggest that if you go drifting you should have a partner that has not heard all of your fishing lies...er.. tales.
I helps pass the time between bites.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a dang good time!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I have learned so much from Loy, Roger, Cowboy and others about structure fishing and techniques to catch fish. I like when they say they fished the island, lump, state park etc... They dont need to give exact GPS coordinates as i enjoy trying to find my own spots. I also understand they make a living at fishing and would never ask for GPS coordinates or follow them around the lake {I am sure that happens**. My specialty is night fishing and i have fished Livingston at night since 1987 to learn areas and fishing holes, conditions and presentations to catch fish at night. I would take these 3 guys to my best spots, but that is about it. i would also ask them keep them secret. I worked to hard for so long to simply give away my spots. I will give info on the area, tackle, presentation etc, but that is about it. I think that is fair


----------

